# question from a newbie..



## alhen (Aug 25, 2010)

uhmm. i had a betta and he died earlier today. i was so shocked because last night he was very lively.. he is in a 15g tank.. i think he was stressed in catching oxygen because the tank is high and wide.. is it right??

now i want to set up a smaller tank. i guess a 2.5gallon. is it enough for a betta? should i have a pump or just plain stones and plants? i think 2.5g tank is very small to have a pump and filter.. i want betta so much even the cheap ones. btw i still have a betta and his name was rocky.. he is in a jar and he is very lively. are jars better than bigtanks for bettas?:fish-in-bowl:

thanks and more power everyone.


----------



## alhen (Aug 25, 2010)

reply anyone? hahaha:betta:


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, It could have just been old age or something like that maybe as he didnt seem sick the night before. How long had you had him?? I have kept a betta in a 29 gallon community tank and they have always seemed fine even with a strong(ish) filter going. 

When you get another betta I suggest keeping it in something bigger than 2.5 gallon, sure its possible to keep them in 2.5 gallons (and even smaller unfortunatly) but she/he will be way happier in bigger. I know lots of people who keep them in 5 and 10 gallon tanks and the bettas are totally happy. About the jars, I would think they wouldnt do as good in them but how big of a jar are you talking about?? also then the water would be colder than in a heated tank and apparently they like heated water better, mine have always been in a tank with a heater. Any input from others would be great too, and if I have anything wrong just let me know


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello, friend what a nice question but i also don't know about this question. I have no answer about this question. But a good sharing, Thanks.


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

read through websites and find more information about bettas

i am not sure why your betta died. but i can give some clues.

.may be too much ammonia(is your betta alone or its living with other fish)
.overfeeding(bad for fish and also increases ammonia which is bad for fish again)

. lack of oxygen...i don't think so. bettas have special capability of breathing from the water surface and underwater also. the more bigger your tank is the more the oxygen is. though i am not sure what volume % of water is oxygen. You don't need a pump for betta. but keep watching your betta. if its staying close to the surface or if breathing heavily(rapid gill movement). its time to change (dechlorinated)water.

.betta can grow in your palm if you can hold some water in it. but that's not the point of aquarium or pond or even life  So, more is better. 2.5g is ok. but bigger is better. also provide him some hiding places with rocks or wood.


----------



## alhen (Aug 25, 2010)

uhm i guess its about the ph change... i put antichlorine with the fish on the tank. i guess they are sensitive to the ph changes... 

the jar im talking about is a 1gal jar..
now im building a 5gal house for a showtype betta that i will buy sooner.. hahahaha..

thanks for the reply everyone. more power.


----------

